# Smoked Salmon finished product



## bamajon (Jul 5, 2019)

I didnt get many pics of the process but these are some pics of both cold smoked and hot smoked salmon.  Fresh out of the Russian River.


----------



## martin1950 (Jul 5, 2019)

Great looking pic's! I basically lived on the Russian all the way up to the lake back in the late 60's and early 70's.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 5, 2019)

Nice haul and smoke It all looks great.

Point for sure 
Chris


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 5, 2019)

Good job!!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 5, 2019)

Very nice.  Those jalapenos are a nice touch.


----------



## bamajon (Jul 5, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> Great looking pic's! I basically lived on the Russian all the way up to the lake back in the late 60's and early 70's.


man it is beautiful


----------

